# Dog pooping during walks....



## Titan84 (Apr 19, 2012)

Okay, we've had our dog for 3 weeks now. We have taken him on 2-3 (sometimes 4) walks around the neighborhood per day ever since we got him. And up until 4 or 5 days ago he's NEVER peed or pooped anywhere other than our yard. The first time he went elsewhere, my wife was walking him and she said he suddenly had diarrhea on the sidewalk. He had been acting a little funny that day so we just chalked it up to his not feeling well and forgot about it. 

Then two days ago, she was walking him and said he pooped again WHILE walking. As in, he never stopped moving. It just came out. This time it was pretty solid though. Yesterday, while I was walking him I noticed him starting to squat during the walk so I got him out of the street and onto the very edge of a neighbor's yard (I did clean up afterward). Then today my wife was walking him on her lunch break and called to tell me that he pooped while in motion again. 

Any ideas on what might be causing this? He seems fine, health-wise. He's eating/playing normally. Not lethargic. And we ALWAYS take him to "his spot" in our yard for a few minutes before going on the walk. I just don't get why this is happening all of a sudden. I'd rather he didn't go in our neighbor's yards or the street. And I'm really confused about why he hasn't been stopping to do his business those few times. (?)

Also, for the most part our neighborhood doesn't have sidewalks. There are a few strips of sidewalk here and there. But it's mostly just lawns going right up to the street. So, as a new dog owner, I'm curious about the "potty etiquette" in this situation. If I know my dog is about to go or have an accident should I just let him go in the street? Or on the edge of someone's lawn? Of course I would clean up either way. I just don't really feel right about letting him go on other people's property, regardless of whether or not I clean up. But on the other hand if it's even a little bit runny it will leave a stain on the street. And we have a lot of walkers/runners in our neighborhood so I'm trying to take them into consideration too. 

????


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Poop etiquette seems to depend on the neighborhood.

Where I live, you can walk your dog anywhere (even on the lawns) but you have to clean up the poop. In my mom's area, the dog is allowed to poop only in the street and on the little grassy strip between the sidewalk and the street. And you still have to clean up the poop.


----------



## saitenyo (Sep 9, 2011)

I've known some dogs who would have diarrhea when nervous or stressed. Although if he's used to walking without issue I'm not sure why he'd suddenly be getting nervous about the walks now unless some new smell (new dog in the area, wild animal, etc) is causing it.

Is it only happening on the walks or is he having diarrhea at home too?


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

I had to teach my puppy to stop and poop on walks. He just seems so excited, he wants to keep walking. He also really likes to pee and poop on walks, rather than in the yard.

My other puppy has never ever, not once, pooped on a walk. She also only pees on very long walks. She holds it all and waits to get home, and do it in the yard.



Titan84 said:


> Okay, we've had our dog for 3 weeks now. We have taken him on 2-3 (sometimes 4) walks around the neighborhood per day ever since we got him. And up until 4 or 5 days ago he's NEVER peed or pooped anywhere other than our yard. The first time he went elsewhere, my wife was walking him and she said he suddenly had diarrhea on the sidewalk. He had been acting a little funny that day so we just chalked it up to his not feeling well and forgot about it.
> 
> Then two days ago, she was walking him and said he pooped again WHILE walking. As in, he never stopped moving. It just came out. This time it was pretty solid though. Yesterday, while I was walking him I noticed him starting to squat during the walk so I got him out of the street and onto the very edge of a neighbor's yard (I did clean up afterward). Then today my wife was walking him on her lunch break and called to tell me that he pooped while in motion again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

My dog requires a minimum of 20 minutes of walking to poop. Which is delightful when it rains or is 20 below. 

How old is your dog? Maybe he just isn't getting the message that he has to go, walking makes him have to go (which is common) so he just goes. That would be pretty normal with a puppy.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

we've had my dog since he was 8 weeks old, he's nearly 2 and has never ever pee'd or pooped anywhere apart from our garden. we cater to this by making sure he goes if we are going on a really long walk as he just will not go and ends up with runny poop if he's stressed by holding it in.


----------



## Titan84 (Apr 19, 2012)

saitenyo said:


> I've known some dogs who would have diarrhea when nervous or stressed. Although if he's used to walking without issue I'm not sure why he'd suddenly be getting nervous about the walks now unless some new smell (new dog in the area, wild animal, etc) is causing it.
> 
> Is it only happening on the walks or is he having diarrhea at home too?


Yeah, that's what is so weird about it. This never happened the first 2.5 weeks. And it isn't diarrhea every time. It was just that first time. Every other time it's been more solid.



Amaryllis said:


> My dog requires a minimum of 20 minutes of walking to poop. Which is delightful when it rains or is 20 below.
> 
> How old is your dog? Maybe he just isn't getting the message that he has to go, walking makes him have to go (which is common) so he just goes. That would be pretty normal with a puppy.


We don't know for sure. He's estimated to be 8-12 months. He sure acts like it's closer to 8 though. 

Ya know, after I posted this thread I actually got to thinking. And I bet my wife just isn't giving him enough time to go before the walk. I usually walk him mornings and evenings, so I'm not really pressed for time. So I'll let him sniff around his "spot" for several minutes before we walk. But when my wife walks him it's on her lunch break so she has limited time. 

Should we maybe start only rewarding with him with a walk after he does his business in our yard (unless of course he's already went recently)? I just really don't feel right about him pooping in other people's yards or on the street. An accident every now and then is one thing. But I'd definitely prefer he doesn't make a habit of it.


----------

